# discomfort as feel like pessary stuck but worried it something else



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

Help/advice wanted please....

I'm using cyclogest pessaries vaginally and for past 24 hours have felt really uncomfortable, almost as if perhaps a pessary has got stuck. I've had a bit of feel (sorry if TMI) and can't feel anything in way so bit confused.
Being a weekend I don't really want to phone clinic as would speak to consultant not nurse and as it's discomfort rather than pain I'd feel bit overdramatic calling.

Discomfort is very low down (vagina I think), definitely not near uterus and seems bit worse when either sat in chair or I lie on my side. Has anyone else experienced anything similar?


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

It could well be implantation cramping but I can assure you it's not the pessary (assuming you mean cyclogest).  They are made from oil/fat so they basically melt within a few minutes or so of you inserting them (due to your body heat).


----------



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks for reply MandyPandy - I knew most of pessary dissolved but was best way to explain feeling

I gave in and phoned on-call doctor as really feel uncomfortable around cervix area - she seemed to think it could be a hormonal reaction and suggested using pessaries in anus for couple of days to see if helps. Also said to see GP tomorrow for urine test in case it was an infection.

Still bit concerned but feel better having spoken to doctor knowing that it's nothing too odd.


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

fififi said:


> Thanks for reply MandyPandy - I knew most of pessary dissolved but was best way to explain feeling
> 
> I gave in and phoned on-call doctor as really feel uncomfortable around cervix area - she seemed to think it could be a hormonal reaction and suggested using pessaries in anus for couple of days to see if helps. Also said to see GP tomorrow for urine test in case it was an infection.
> 
> Still bit concerned but feel better having spoken to doctor knowing that it's nothing too odd.


Aaaahhhh - that sounds eminently plausible. I use the ol back door anyway as I find the front way very messy. Also a good idea re: the possible UTI.

Glad you were able to speak to your GP to get some comfort (if not physical then at least emotional).

xxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Fififi


Hi honey, it does sound like a bit of irritation probs caused by the pessaries, some women can react to them like that.
Don't worry about using the back door - it really is much easier, much less messy, and the hormone gets absorbed into your body much quicker, no need to lie down for ten mins after inserting it!!  I used them vaginally for my very first tx but for the subsequent 5 treatments it was the back door every time   without any problems 


Take care, and good luck xxxxxxxxx


----------



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

MissTC - thanks for getting in touch
Am going to try other passage for pessary later on - though actually bit nervous about doing it as kinda used to other way now. But from what I've read from other posts on here it does seem like it'll be easier once I get used to it.
Plus the fact that you managed to get twins using pessaries that way has removed my main concern


----------

